# Previcox & Metacam???????



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Bit worryed but the vet said it would be ok to give Banjo a dose of Metacam later tonight if he's no better  He had his Previcox at five tonight so hope he'l be ok

Anyone else given this amount of pain killers?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

I would be worried about giving two NSAIDS together 
http://www.fda.gov/downloads/Animal...edAnimalDrugProducts/DrugLabels/UCM050402.pdf

Which dogs should not take PREVICOX?
Your dog should not be given PREVICOX if he/she:

Has an allergic reaction to firocoxib, the active ingredient in PREVICOX.

Has had an allergic reaction (such as hives, facial swelling, or red or itchy skin) to aspirin or other NSAIDs.

Is presently taking aspirin, other NSAIDs, or corticosteroids.

Is under 12.5 pounds in body weight.

Alf is drugged up at mo but with different types of pain relief


----------



## coconut (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree with Rona, but only from a human perspecive ( That's the nurse in me) 2 nsaid's are really a no-no as can cause bleeding.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks peeps  he was fine on the metacam & has been ok on the Previcox I just feel like im going to OD him  the vet did say just for tonight should be ok & see him tomorro but :confused1: 

Bit scared I think i'll see how he is alot later, he was doing ok no wet beds for a week just little dribbles but after hydro today he's like a water sprinkler  & very stiff/wobley on his back legs & doing a weird stretch front legs out head on the floor back end in the air  & licking like mad his front legs & right hip  fast asleep at the mo with pee trickling down his leg poor spot :sad:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Have you actually tried stopping the hydro for a while or cutting down on the time he does?
When Alf was bad my hydrotherapist would only do 10minutes


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I was thinking the same when he was there today he did'nt seem as happy doing it & as soon as the water was let out he was licking his front legs & hip like mad, not sure if thats because of pain but seemed like it  the vet is trying tp arrange acupuncture so I think we'll give the hydro a miss next week maybe go every other week or once a month & not as fast, he hates slow  I know the water is supporting him so good for his hip but he is still trotting along on a hard surface so could be makeing his back worse :confused1: wish we had a pool hydro. 

Just put the towel he was lying on in the washer & moped the floor again  might have to look into getting him some pants but he aint goona like that


----------

